# Keys



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

How hard is it to get keys made?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> How hard is it to get keys made?


If your referring to the keys for your trailer doors and baggage compartments, any key shop can make duplicates while you wait. FWIW, the baggage key is likely a CH751. virtually EVERY trailer made today, along with many riding mowers, lockboxes for sprinkler systems etc. use this key. My advice, have a locksmith change the lock. It is inexpensive and easy to do. Then keep the CH751 key to open your neighbors trailer storage compartment when he looses his keys.

I keep a CH751 key on my car key rings, and it's amazing how many things I've opened up or startedto help others when they lost a key.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Thnks man, i thought i heard at 1 time they were more difficult


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

outbackmac said:


> How hard is it to get keys made?


My local Ace Hardware store did not have the correct blanks in stock, and I did not feel like searching around. My trailer came with "Global" brand locksets and I ordered extra keys from RV Locks and More

Fast shipment, reasonable price, and exact duplicate complete with the number so I can tell them apart.


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

Jerry, don't get any ideas about the mischief you can get into at the next rally, now that you know your storage compartment key fits other trailers. He-he-he









Gilligan


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Taking this thread one step further if I may Jerry; our 312 has two entry doors with different keys. Anyone know off hand if a locksmith can re-key these cores so that the keys can match?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

The website I linked to above sells complete locksets, and you can even get ones that are non-masterkeyed if you want. Not too pricy.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Taking this thread one step further if I may Jerry; our 312 has two entry doors with different keys. Anyone know off hand if a locksmith can re-key these cores so that the keys can match?


the locksmith I use can. you'll probably need to bring them both locks. I had them rekey both my trailers to the same keyset.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have Combi-Cam locks on the Snuglid for my truck. I have considered them for replacements for my RV compartments. No keys to loose, just carry a small flashlight at zero-dark-thirty. The ones on my truck have been there for almost eight years without problem. Check them out here - Combi-Cam Locks

When all else fails, read the instructions.
Be safe.


----------

